
This Horse Does Not Exist - davidgerard
https://thishorsedoesnotexist.com/
======
badrabbit
Something wrong with your fake horses

~~~
davidgerard
it turns out AIs aren't very good at horses, particularly when mixed with
humans in the same shots

